# ported and sealed.



## hoodnmask (May 4, 2010)

so is a ported sub louder than a sealed box? or it has more excursion. excursion and volume are 2 different things. excursion happens at a certain frequency, loudness happens at a certain volume. someone briefly explain what are the differences. 

I know what 3 decibels is, and 3 decibels is a lot louder than a sealed box, by what is a sealed box not as loud? is there because there isnt enough excursion? or it doesnt have enough volume. I dont understand. Lets clear it up. You guys know some things. and so do i. Lets make a point.

is something really louder when theres excursion ? or it has to do with volume . We all know how excursion happens, at low frequencies. only.


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

google it if you dont understand it. 

3 db is equivalent to doubling power or cone area. 

so with that said... get it???


----------

